# New cockatiel!



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

My parents has just bought a yellow cockatiel who theyve named jasmine. She's 6 months old. How can we tell if it's a little girl or a little girl? Her cear is pink, same colour as her beak. Does that mean she's a girl?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You need to put a pic up and the best you can get with lutinos is a guess
It's tail and the under side of its wings is where we need to see


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not at home atm so I can't post pics here but I've just put some on my blog for you to see if you don't mind. Thank you for your reply xx

Here's the link...

Chrissy Cullen: Jasmine!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Doh I just read the rest of your post. I will take some photos of her now x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's some of the tail but couldn't get any underwing shots yet!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I've added some more pics of her to my blog!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

D you know if he/she has moulted yet?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

No I don't sorry.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Anybody know?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I would take a guess at male. You want to look for slight bars on the underside of the tail feathers (usually white on lutinos.) You might only be able to see them if you hold the feathers upto a light. i can't see any barring, but then that may just be the photo, also has very bright cheek patches. Don't take my word for it, it's only a guess 

Either way, very pretty bird xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I found this that might help

Cockatiels, How to tell if your Cockatiel is a Male or Female, The difference between male and female cockatiels.

Cockatiel Pictures - Baby Birds - Adult Birds - Varied Mutations


----------

